# XFX rebates! and info I found out about this company!



## pbracing33b (Sep 14, 2011)

To make this quick I bought an XFX graphics card and there was a $30 rebate, so I thought cool, until about 6 weeks later they sent me a card stating that my card was not within the program dates, so I called newegg.com and they told me that it was within the timeline and we can send you a form that proves that it was, so they sent the form and there it was, so I think XFX was trying to pull one over on alot of people with these phony rebates. So after finding this out I filed a complaint with the bbb.org and thats when I saw their rating. If I would have seen their rating first I would have never bought this card. They have a rating a F. So needles to say that if I do not see my rebate I will not be buying from this company again, ever.

Here is the link to the bbb.org website that shows the F rating:
http://www.la.bbb.org/business-reviews/Computer-Dealers-Retail/Eastcom-Inc-in-Ontario-CA-13204616

So I'm wondering how in the world does this company stay in business?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 14, 2011)

I didn't have an issue with the rebate when I got my card back in February.


----------



## PohTayToez (Sep 14, 2011)

Companies will use any excuse to deny you a rebate.  I've only had one experience with XFX customer service, and they replaced a 8800GT (back when it was a top of the line card) even though I had no receipt or documentation.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 14, 2011)

Two friends bought a XFX PSU and GPU. Both had a rebate on them. The one who bought the PSU didn't receive their rebate, and the other person who bought the GPU didn't receive their rebate. The rebates were both within the timeline, and both of them filed a complaint to the BBB.

Also, their company size is only 20 employees!


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 14, 2011)

XFX has a double lifetime warranty, that in itself eats there butt off. They will try anything to blow off rebates or warranties. XFX use to be a really good company with quality cards, but have gone down hill in the last few years. They are really owned by Pine Technology out of Hong Kong.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Sep 14, 2011)

also i just want to point out as far as the rating, do you ever hear of people going and talking about a good experience, not really, all you hear about is the people flaming about not getting what they wanted, like you are now, or when the person forgot to register their product, which is stated on their site and i believe on the boxes and stuff too, if you had gotten it would you have looked up all the stuff on bbb, no, you would have gone on with your 30 bucks.


----------



## claptonman (Sep 14, 2011)

I've learned to never calculate the rebate in when deciding a build. If I get the rebate, yay! If not, oh well.


----------



## pbracing33b (Sep 15, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> also i just want to point out as far as the rating, do you ever hear of people going and talking about a good experience, not really, all you hear about is the people flaming about not getting what they wanted, like you are now, or when the person forgot to register their product, which is stated on their site and i believe on the boxes and stuff too, if you had gotten it would you have looked up all the stuff on bbb, no, you would have gone on with your 30 bucks.



First I am not the one that stated they would give me a rebate XFX did, secondly I was trying to make people aware of the downfalls of this company. If I did do my research first I would not have bought from this company. I have had really good luck with the bbb.org and using not only computer companies but other projects as well, if they have a b rating or lower I will not use them, I have found that sometimes the best place  to find good business is locally, but with computers that is very difficult to do in my area. 2ndly I am anal when it comes to rebates, this is the first time ever that I have ever had a rebate returned not accepted, and apparently I am not the only one when the have several on bbb.org and a couple on here. 
Also if you are a company if you claim something you stand behind what you claim, not back away and say this isn't my fault, also why are you the only one on here making complaints about what a company should do, see you made an assumption about me which is completely false and untrue, and unfounded. You know nothing about me!


----------



## jonnyp11 (Sep 15, 2011)

never said anything directly to you, or at least didn't mean to, other than the you flaming about not getting it, but i was saying for the other people's posts, you never hear about them doing good, only them doing bad, no matter what company, if they shipped out 500 good ones and 50 bad cards or rebates or whatever, you'd prob get like a 2 star rating as the happy people don't care to share their experience. And i also want to say that no company will honor every rebate, the rebate is a way to entice you into buying it, and then they will give out a few, and they end up selling more than they would have, every company does this, every company is crooked in this way.


----------



## pbracing33b (Sep 15, 2011)

But after awhile if a company doesn't do the right thing, what happens eventually is there will be a class action law suit against, look at asbestos, I can't think of them all but there are ones in the medical fields, ones, in the banking industry, if lawyers can make money by doing it they will, so XFX could be facing a lawsuit one day if they don't clean up their act. I won't sue over 30 bucks but you get enough people together and a lawyer will do it for you!


----------



## jonnyp11 (Sep 15, 2011)

well i believe they are smart enough to not do it that much, like keep a 1 rebater per 2/3 applications ratio or something, but at the same time, a rebate is a gamble anyways ad not a guarenteed thing, so if they aren't not giving out any i don't think a law-suit applies too much in this case.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 15, 2011)

*jonnyp11*, just stop already.. It seems like you need the last word in everything, and you don't make any sense. Also, a rebate shouldn't be a hit or miss.. The company should honor the rebate if it was still under the terms and conditions.

*pbracing33b* was not "flaming" anything. He/she was just trying to inform us on his/her experience with a company, and the BBB rating of the company, which is important when deciding to do business with them. If I would have seen an "F" rating with 13 files claimed in the past 12 months (75 total).. I wouldn't have even thought about buying their stuff.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Sep 15, 2011)

if they honored every rebate that was filled correctly then most companies either would never offer a single one, or they would go bankrupt, also many rebates are handled by a 3rd party company hired to do these, and these companies are actually known to send their employers to be letters claiming 20% less redemption than the next company.


----------



## kennebell347 (Sep 16, 2011)

They just sent me the same thing saying my cards weren't bought within the right time period to get my rebates. I sent the info in 2 weeks before the rebate was up. I will never buy from them again.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Sep 16, 2011)

call them and complain


----------



## pbracing33b (Sep 16, 2011)

@BassAddict I think johnnyp11 is an XFX employee posing as an 15 y/o kid, thats they only way that anything he says makes sense to what he is saying! So that should tell you something!
@Kennebell got to bbb.org and fill out all the proper stuff and make a complaint against them, Idk if it will make a difference, but you never know.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Sep 16, 2011)

yes, i am a 20-40 y.o. guy that has ~2500 posts on here and hardly ever recs xfx parts, i always rec whatever the best deal is for a well rated and good branded card.

and btw i looked on the site, in one of the cases regarding a rebate, the support response actually said heres a # for the rebate company for you to call, not them, and i still think that relying on the rebate was not a good idea, they aren't ever definite.


----------



## Jawn (Sep 17, 2011)

My experiences with XFX were pretty horrible too. Bought 2 cards off of them and I had issues both times. I contacted their customer service and they were not cooperating, slow to respond etc. I was lucky enough to still be covered by Newegg's 30 day refund and their awesome customer service.


----------



## kennebell347 (Sep 17, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> yes, i am a 20-40 y.o. guy that has ~2500 posts on here and hardly ever recs xfx parts, i always rec whatever the best deal is for a well rated and good branded card.
> 
> and btw i looked on the site, in one of the cases regarding a rebate, the support response actually said heres a # for the rebate company for you to call, not them, *and i still think that relying on the rebate was not a good idea*, they aren't ever definite.



If they say they are going to do something within the description of one of their products, they need to uphold that. I don't see how you can not understand that. That is like buying a car and being told you were going to get a 3 grand credit and never receiving it even though it is on paper.


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 17, 2011)

If its a mail in rebate, the best way is by certified mail. So you can prove when they received it.


----------

